# محسنات احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل)



## new2050 (28 فبراير 2009)

إضافات تحسين احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل) ويوجد منها ثلاث أنواع ( IF – 1, IF – 2 and IF – 3 )​تقوم الثلاث محسنات (الإضافات) بدرجات متفاوتة علي :​· توفير استهلاك الوقود بنسبه لا تقل عن %1 مثلا طن المازوت (الفويل اويل) مثلا 1000 دولار فالتوفير يكون 10 دولار وسعر الاضافه لا يتعدي الواحد دولار للطن .
· سهوله تشغيل(الغلايات - الافران ) في الجو البارد لتاثير المحسنات علي المواد الشمعية.
· تحسين تزريه الوقود مما يساعد علي تحسن في عملية الحريق الكامل.
· خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون واكاسيد الكبريت وغيرها نتيجة لاستخدام المحسنات المختلفة.
· تقليل الرواسب الضارة لعدم الاحتراق الكامل لكل من مركبات الكبريت الاسفلتين اثناء دوره الوقود.
· تقليل تكلفة الصيانه للغلايات والافران نتيجة للاحتراق المنتظم .
· تقليل وتفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للغلايات والافران نتيجة لاحتواء المازوت (الفويل اويل) علي نسبة اسفلتين وكذلك تعمل علي انخفاض نسبة الهباب.
· تعمل في (الغلايات - الافران) القديم والحديث.
· تعمل الاضافات مع كل انواع وقود المازوت (الفويل اويل) سواء السيئ او الجيد .
· عند الكشف بواسطه الميكرسكوب الالكتروني علي عينات من العادم الناتج من المدخنه لاحتراق المازوت بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ (IF – 1> IF – 2 >IF – 3) انخفاض حجم الجزيئات بعد استخدام الإضافات واختلاف طبقات العادم المتكونه وهذا يؤدي الي سهوله تطاير في الهواء وعدم ترسيبها علي الجدار الداخليه.
· عند الكشف بواسطه اشعه اكس لوحظ (IF – 1> IF – 2 >IF – 3) حدوث تغيرلتواجد عنصر الفانديوم باتحاده مع عناصر اخري غير ضاره تتطاير مع هواء المدخنه وهذا يؤدي لانخفاض الاثار الناتجه من حدوث تاكل للجدران الداخليه.
· عند اختبار درجه الحموضه للعادم الناتج من احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل) بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ تغير في ارتفاع درجه الحموضه للمحسنات  (IF – 1> IF – 2 >IF – 3) اي التحول من الحامضية للقاعدية عن احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل) بدون المحسنات وبذلك يحدث انخفاض لحدوث تاكل في الجدران الداخليه (للمحركات- الغلايات-الافران) باستخدام الإضافات.
· صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.

​سهولة الاستخدام : ​​يتم وضع كمية 2.5 و 10 و 50 و 100 ملي من الإضافه / طن المازوت (الفويل اويل) عند عمليه التفريغ .​
​​ملاحظة : الاختلاف بين الثلاث محسنات الخاصة بالمازوت (الفويل اويل) (IF – 1> IF – 2 >IF – 3) نسبة تركيز المادة الفعالة.​​


----------



## hebatallah1611 (2 مارس 2010)

*اضافات الوقود*

:81: سؤال هام اذا تفضلتم )
ما هي احسن مادة مستخدمة لاضافات الوقود وخاصة المازوت؟
او 
ماهي مواصفات المادة التي يتم اختيارها لتحسن من اداء الاحتراق للمازوت (لكل انواعه) ولا تضر بالبيئة؟


----------



## new2050 (25 أبريل 2011)

*مناقصات*

*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


مشكور مروركم 

افضل اضافة هي التي 
تحقق ما تريد 
وكذلك اقل في الجرعة 
واقل في السعر بالتاكيد

يمكن تبحث عن المناقصات 
ومنها تستطيع ان تحدد الاقل في السعر 
والتي مقبولة فني

*​*الفوائد التي تعود علي شركتكم الموقرة في حال استخدام محسنات الوقود :*​​*# التوفير في استهلاك الوقود.*​​*# التوفير في صيانه الغلايات والافران والمعدات.*​​*# تقليل المواد الصلبة المتراكمة الضارة علي الجدران الداخلية.*​​*# تباعد فترات الصيانة.*​​*# خفض الانبعاثات الضارة لتصل للحدود المسموح بها بيئيا.*​​*# خفض العادم (مانع الهباب) .*​

​ 
*اتمني ان يحوز العرض اعجابكم ونتمنا لكم التوفيق.*​ *
*​


----------



## تولين (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------

